# Pen Blank Storage



## LarryDNJR (Aug 14, 2012)

Finally setup on my bench some plastic bins my Father gave me a few years back I had stashed in storage.

Crazy to think just in the bottom right 2 bins that there is easily $360 not counting tax worth of acrylic blanks.

Off camera to the right are 2 more of these bins stacked that have various kits in them.

LarryDNJR


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, if you need more storage my address is....  LOL


----------



## longbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, im with Ed, if you need more room...
Whats the dimensions on those? pretty nifty


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 14, 2012)

Too neat, too clean, too cool.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice set-up.  I like things tidy. Lots of blanks!


----------



## 76winger (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been contemplating a good way to store blanks where I can still see what's in storage. It looks like you've got a pretty good solution there!


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 14, 2012)

Is that all you have?  cool idea and easy access.


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 14, 2012)

longbeard said:


> Yeah, im with Ed, if you need more room...
> Whats the dimensions on those? pretty nifty


Here is were I get mine from, although I never thought of using them for blanks.
Quantum Tip Out Bin Storage System | U.S. Plastic Corp.
 Quantum Tip Out Bin Storage System,    Modular cabinet design features uniform widths of  23-5/8” wide.




I use them for nuts and bolts, have a couple of different sizes of the bins. They do work well for heavy items.
:clown:


----------

